# checking in first time



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

I've been reading here for about a week. This is my intro post.

I have been a bass man in the past and now want to learn about pier and surf fishing. I have a spinning rig set up for surf now. I just use an egg sinker and a hook, and also have a pyramid and a double hook set up.

I have tried soft plastics too. Right now, I totally frustrated with fishing from a bank or pier or bridge or landing. I need some help and advice.

How much does the moon phase effect?
Do most catch fish on a falling tide?
For flounder, and trout, and redfish, what baits are commonly used?
Are there different styles of fishing for the different fish? Like reeling in vs. letting it sit on bottom,, etc.?

I have NEVER caught a fish in the ocean!
Please give me some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Welcome aboard the board....*

Don't get discouraged......It's like learning to bass fish...only easier. As a start, just go and put a double rig with fresh shrimp on the bottom. Use enough lead to stay down in the current and wait...talk to the locals, most are friendly, and unlike bass fishermen, are WILLING to lend advice or tips. 

I'm a bass fisherman too, but I really enjoy the laid back and relaxed atmosphere that I have found on the piers and in the surf....Don't get me wrong...I'll never quit Bassin' but the two are completely different worlds.

I like 'em both! 

Oh, yeah...I'll never fish the salt around the full moon again.... :--|


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

Yep, I've heards about how lousy the fishing is on a full moon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

RAILROADER IS RIGHT DON'T GET TO FRUSTRATED!! STEP BACK AND EVALUATE THE SITUATION. IS YOUR BAIT FRESH ??? TRY TO STAY AWAY FROM "FROZEN SOLID" STUFF IF YOU CAN....AND DON'T LET FRESH WATER TOUCH IT IF POSSIBLE. TRY USEING SMALL HOOKS AND SMALL BAIT....IT'S CAN BE FAIRLY DIFFERENT THAN USEING A BIG "PIG AND JIG"...MORE TIME'S THAN NOT YOU GET BIG FISH OR JUST SOME FISH ON SMALLER HOOKS... BIG BAIT CATCH'S CRABS!! USE SEVERAL DIFFERENT TYPES UNTILL YOU FIND WHAT WORKS. LOOK AT READING THE BEACH ON THE MAIN BOARD IT WILL HELP YOU LEARN HOW TO TARGET DIFFERENT AREA'S..ONCE YOU GET IT YOU'VE GOT IT...SO BE PATIENT AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

for flounder, trout and redfish, a carolina rig like you'd use for bass is good. Bait it with a live shrimp, finger mullet or mud minnow and in the creeks fish around drop offs and where other creeks join in. On the piers fish around the pilings for flounder, and for trout, cast out a ways with a live shrimp. There should be somebody on the pier who can show you a trout rig that will work better than a fishfinder/carolina. Just kinda move the bait slowly until you feel a bite. For artificials, i like grubs, bucktails and plastic jerkbaits fished on a leadhead.


----------



## KevinW (Jun 28, 2005)

i was in your exact shoes 3 days ago. I think the thing that helped me most was goin to the local tackle shop. I havent caught anything big yet, but ive caguht a bought 3 fish a day using frozen schrimp an a double arm bottom rig with a 2ounce weight and 4/0 hooks, i usually cast it right before the waves start breakin on the pier, than watch for pelicans, and wade out like knee high and cast where fish are jumping if i do any jetty or surf fishing. I definetly agree wtih railroader about the laid back style of pier fishing compared to sometimes cut throat bass fishing around my lakes. Good luck, im sure you will catch your first fish very soon, if you havent already  .


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

For redfish and trout I use a size 1 long shank hook with a 20 lb shock leader with no sinkers. Usually just hook a live minnow through the tail and drop down by the pier or toss into a school of baitfish and wait. Sometimes plastic grubs work pretty good. Also small crabs for redfish. For flounder a small egg sinker, size 1 hook and live shrimp dragged along the bottom have worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhorm,
Where's Your Report From Fla????


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

It's coming soon.  just got back in today.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The biggest thing to remember is that if you don't know something, ask! most pier fishermen are pretty friendly and will help (except for some bottom-riggers on CG  ) so ask someone who looks like they know what they are doing.

A terrific reference for everything about fishing in the Carolina surf is Robert J. Goldstiens _Coastal Fishing in the Carolinas_ . It has absolutely everything, including equipment/tacle, rigs, species, how to catch them, and even a list of piers and surf hotspots in both North and South Carolina. You can find it at Barnes & Nobles for like $13.

Evan, aka KFM23


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I did find out that when I was using palstic, I didn't need that leader with an egg sinker on it. Just a jighead with a plastic Salt Water Assassin was all that I need.

It has been REAL frustrating trying to learn this stuff. Fishing from a pier or surf sure limits where you can go. But, unfortunately, my wife has drawn the line in the sand about a boat...no way!
So I need to find out how to catch fish off the pier or bridge at Breach Inlet.

You know, it's like there's a secret everyone's trying to protect. I guess I understand part of it. It's the way Guides make their living. But at $300 for 4 hours, I can't see paying that rate. Heck, even if I did, it would be wasted, because they are taking me in a boat...which I can't have!
So I'm back to square one again.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The Breach Inlet bridge catwalk is good for sharks and red drum. The pier on Isle of Palms is also a good place to try, if it's still a public pier.


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The Breach Inlet bridge catwalk is good for sharks and red drum. The pier on Isle of Palms is also a good place to try, if it's still a public pier.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX B N M

The IOP pier is now private property, owned by Sea Cabins there. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

GOV,

Good to see there is another Charleston area angler in these forums. I think there are only about 4 of us.

Have you ever tried fishing the inlet on the west end of IOP? I see people wetting lines there every once in a while if I'm going to the beach.


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

Nope, never tried down the west side of the inlet. I'm gonna try Breach Inlet again today with a DOA Shrimp and a Berkley plastic worm,scented.

Maybe today will be my lucky day!


----------

